# LED Light Strip



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

I am in need of a waterproof LED light strip that has a colour between 6000 and 7000k. I'm not looking for anything fancy. There are not going to be plants in these tanks other than maybe a few anubias stuck to some wood. I purchased some lights from amazon.ca that were advertised as being 6500 - 7000k but (after screwing up my order and sending me RGB instead) I installed the lights they sent me and turned them on and realized that they are MUCH colder than 7000k... Almost in the actinic range! They look terrible. I contacted the seller about it, but they are completely unable to understand the issue and can't grasp how I can tell the colour of the lights. I'm not sure it it's a language thing or just an incompetence thing. So I'm calling those lights a write off and I'm looking to get some REAL ~6500k LED light strips. If anyone has experience with a certain eBay seller and can direct me I would greatly appreciate it. I just can't deal with explaining this to another seller. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plakadista (Mar 25, 2012)

What was the brand of the fixture tg at you purchased? 

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------

